

Ask HN: Where are the bar/coffee shop programmers go to in SF city? - didip

I just arrived at SF for vacation today. I thought i ask HN readers in SF, where do you guys get your beer, coffee, food &#38; hang out?
======
natemartin
I know that Epicenter is a very popular coffee shop/bar that a lot of coders
go to.

Are you looking for a place to work, or to meet people, or what?

And how long are you in town for?

~~~
didip
Mostly to meet friends and eat good food. Plus, i heard so much about the
mission district. I just have to check it myself. I ll be staying for couple
of days.

In portland, there are plenty of bar w/ wireless, perfect for hacking w/
friends. I'm hoping for similar experience in mission/soma area.

~~~
natemartin
Most coffee shops in this city have wifi.

Ritual Roasters is pretty much the prototypical startup-hangout coffee shop.

Also, this coming week is WWDC, there's probably a lot of mac-related parties
that will be happening.

~~~
didip
Awesome, will check out ritual rooster as well.

------
kineticac
heading down to areas in San Jose, like Mountain View, Cupertino, etc. yields
tons of people in every cafe talking / working on tech. Going to a random cafe
in Mountain View, you'll be sure to hear people talking about something
related to tech and code.

~~~
didip
What's the best public transportation to go to mountain view? Isn't it
relatively far from SF?

